# South coast Marlin



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey dudes,
Ok, so correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems as if the only yak caught marlin have been Paulo's and the other baby one in the HOF - both having come from up north.
I've not come across anyone successfully tackling a South coast marlin - is this correct?
If so, thats about to change, and with the majority of famous LBG shelves of Jervis Bay being out of bounds these days, I'm making the call that us yakkers have an awesome opportunity to take over where our land based cousins left off.

Basically I'd like to get an idea of who would like to be a part of the hunt over this coming summer, and get a correspondance going so trips can be organised. In game fishing (which I spend most of my summers doing), the hardest thing is always finding enough crew to go out with, and it's going to be the same in the yaks - no-one's going to want to head out on their own, so a list of people who are keen, readily available and set up for the task is going to be critical.

Like I said, the target area will be the deep water around the cliffs of Jervis Bay, where there are real chances of tangling with black and striped marlin (although blacks are going to be more common), as well as the monster kings that hang around. It will not be for the faint hearted or ill-equipt - from my experience of the area, the majority of fish we've come across are 70kgs plus, so some reliable, heavy set ups will be required. Livebaiting will give the best results, so a reliable tank that will hold a few slimies will also be required.

Anyway, its early days, but the warm currents are begining to push down, and the inshore beakies will be here in a month or two, so now is the time to get prepared.
So then, who's with me?

Greg


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

May be up for heading out, just depends on my work roster. I would probably pm Yakass as well as he was talking about targeting big fish in that area this summer.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVPBF+QAADHfgAAQUIeACiH12Io/77+gMAD6qYiZNRqe0p4o09QyMj1NB6hk0MADRoaMIyaDRpoDBpohqGo9Ueamo9QyDAj9SPUloVS2Hvf8fXWxIFjIy63/nEav84Ra8u5RtTC7NQ8ptgFF4ORyZL5TY+sPlkri3xowLfDLxAEPHA6GVO83JUr77eenCNW7+W+NrQnBByKUmY6mcAoXYTyB6cZhhejwHIevkM8RiqDdBWm0giCliUpkHAYSGqBt7PJ9mZWsOvuwDnbimQaFUYrWuNzpM6bYKaCHP9oP40waVBnGQYY7MVaDcLnYKtTSuWTxDgEphodRvZsqCQGcoqwXC7kinChIKeCL8gA=


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I would be happy to join up as support crew. Dont feel well enough equipped to tackle the beasts myself but would love to be a part of any team trying. Hope that it will be a catch and release exersize though.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

damn it makes me wish i was still down south ;-) 
good luck with those kings.. i used to dive around point perp and have seen some big yellowtail submarines :shock: :shock:

was heavily into LBG fishing the area in the past, and i reckon your in with a good chance to hook some marlin there.. some nice fin around too....maybe the area between the tubes to point perp would be a good option  
cheers
Greg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Rob Paxievanos (of TV fishing show ) has also caught a small marlin and a number of sharks etc from a Hobie Sport (although I think he hooked the marlin from a mothership and then fought it from the kayak). This was done on the South Coast somewhere (can't remember exactly but I think down near Eden??)

Grant Ashwell has also caught a couple of Marlin up around the North Coast (South West Rocks / Taree area).

If You ARE going to have a go, for christs sake be careful and don't do it alone....


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I spend two weeks at South West Rocks each year for the last 5 years. After catching a few small marlin(40-60kg) from boats in the last couple of trips(4 in total 2years ago) I was going to target them this summer from the new yak. The trick was(info from the local blue marlin guru) to troll a live slimey mid water to near bottom on a breakaway sinker rig and "stick like glue" to the baitball. Big kingfish or cobia are also a chance. I found the hardest thing was navagating the other boats that are drawn in to the marlin on the line, like moths to a light. We cut one bloke off when he trolled strait over the line with a marlin on and hooked it with all three less than 50m from our boat. Common sense goes out the window when they get that glazed look in the eye. The thought of the boats is more of a concern than the marlin.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Read a few of Bluewater John and Jim Sammons articles. Targetting big pelagics requires fitness and stamina.

Back in March at SWR Couta1 was towed 6km south of where he hooked up and it took him three hours to paddle back against a raging 4 knot current. And that doesn't include the 1.5 hour fight he was forced to end early because of the 20 sharks that started schooling around the marlin.

All that work and effort to land (edit: or release) a fish that tastes nowhere near as good as a wahoo, spanish or cobe.

(Another edit: Still, it'd be good to get a hookup)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Also, bluewater yakking isn't exactly the domain for heavily pimped rigs, fwd rod holders when trolling lives, tight drags or stuff that can catch onto you if you come off the boat. If you're serious about hooking big fish, take a look at your yak and see what you can do without. Most yaks just need a small livebait tank, pliers, a gaff or two, dive knife, safety gear and a couple or rear mount rod holders. If you've got a pedal yak, hold the rod as you pedal and don't set it up front.

At SWR three of us lost sight of Couta1 in a blink and didn't see him again until he pulled up near the gaol hours later. Things happen quickly and being so low on the water reduces the field of vision. The first contact we had was via mobile phone about 10 mins after hookup when we started getting worried about where the hell he got to.

Blokes like Grant have been chasing marlin for ages and slowly improvise and add things like downriggers only because they've reached a point where they are comfortable tackling big pelagics using more basic setups. Jumping in with a full setup without understanding the basic battle could get you undone and it might be worth keeping in mind the first few hookups.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfcIA8sAADffgAAQQIcKECQwWIA/79/gMAFGqYGpppoBMjQp4k/VNoJtQNEwRT9U9RoNAaAAGmmkpo0DT1G0nqGjIAgesefXH8GmZeL+RNl7l4kh+2hZRendA3KLoCJ8rlp3dGi4PZCs0fLWeLfUcjWF+9HCSJivFjBPfq9O3NcJkDxkVWtJCIfoSRm75lrQb/Syis3I5s5nEeRFbrAMQREBffUpLYo+px/SVVLtY9C4Xw9MJOabCfz8Nw27NN9g3udDMrhuZl9KtGrtkhIgEjCQVIek1w/YK0G17W+s2kKhc6WGBFmpNKdLYTpafDZQIMDmiwEIRNoOysqcPcJ7JHbNWrQEJzKvazaFt4IQBGoWO1qlSQbppRVga6sFrUB3OQeyjSYwYJjZzQCDLBxdxKCosp7aXEvBpnEkSxa6lRGRoMHRgWSx+o4sIIkM8dzKn8XckU4UJD3CAPLA


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Speaking of Jim Sammons...

One in their OCT group trip to the East Cape (Baja Mexico) got a pretty big blue*. They're still there right now, and pix will be coming when they return to The States.
Link to Jim's site:
Cheers Chef Jeff.

* Mothershipped with small boats (~24') and live bait.
hey if this is not appropriate, I apologize and you may yank the post or edit as necessary.

Z


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> Back in March at SWR Couta1 was towed 6km south of where he hooked up and it took him three hours to paddle back against a raging 4 knot current. And that doesn't include the 1.5 hour fight he was forced to end early because of the 20 sharks that started schooling around the marlin.
> 
> 6km would put him somewhere around fish rock :shock:
> 3 hr paddle back against a current like that is a huge effort after a fight with a marlin.. not sure if i would have that much left in me & may be tempted to land on the beach past smoky cape and call for a taxi :lol: :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

On that subject......I just saw this today:

Blue Water Jon got his marlin adventures on National Geographic. http://bluewaterjon.blogspot.com/
I don't know if it will be available on TV in Australia, but a lot of this stuff also ends up on the website. National Geographic 
These were mothership supported fishing expeditions. Not quite the same as mano y fisho, but 8 marlin in two days is still quite an accomplishment.
Low res video is available on his site http://www.bluewaterjon.com/video.htm or Youtube:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Blue water jon also has an article in the latest fishing world mag about catching big fish from a yak


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i remember that...never again...i would rather catch a cobe or spanish...it was near fish rock...shit man that current is strong around that part thats for sure...i still remember i had my other rod wound in and the slimy was dangling out of the water...and one of those sharks even lunged clear out the water and ate the slimy!!....so i pulled the pin....though o well may as well paddle a lure back....and you guessed it i hooked a yellowfin tuna on the x-rap in that current as well cant wait to get there again in january.lesson for paddlers.the current is really strong when past the corner around the gaol.but i reckon it slows down once u get around fish rock and on to the open stretch of beach...so u could easily beach there if u organise a pick up with a mate


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

GaryP and Sharknett - i'll definately be in touch.

So is anyone else actually keen to catch one down here? I can't be the only one surely! :shock: 
Paxevanos did get one out of JB a year or two ago, but it was via a charter boat...so in my eyes, it don't count!

Looking forward to hearing from some other keen people (Yakass??)

Cheers
Greg


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

There is an article and cover shot of bluewater Jon in Fishing World magazine. A really good article that has been published in other periodicals, it has some great tips as already mentioned.

The same magazine has story by David Green stateing that based on far north captures of juvinile marlin 08/09 looks like being the best season in ten years for the little fellas. Good news for anyone with little blacks in mind.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

I would be happy trying to land a 40kg or under marlin,but any bigger im not too fussed about. Will probably start targeting them once i rack up a few catches of cobes and spaniards. ;-) 
The only problem with fishing JB,is that the tubes etc is always packed at marlin season,so i would be careful not to get in the way of the LBGer's drifts.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

GregL said:


> count!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from some other keen people (Yakass??)
> 
> i believe Yakass is away up north for a few weeks.. lucky bugger ;-)


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey Greg. Yeah I am very keen for it. I am a novice at billfish, never caught one myself and never been in the position to either.

I have been preparing for this season for some offshore work and was hoping to troll some lures between batemans bay and Bermagui (camping over night). Since I have friends and family all along the coast.

I was planning on using my new ALDI combo rated at 15 -25 kg with 200 m of 50 lb mono tied to 200 m of 50 lb braid to leader and lure yet to be determined.

You don't like front rod holders? How come?

I was hoping to use a sail to ease the pedalling burden and get the speed up for pelagic species. I have thought about it and realise if I do hook onto something that is going to be towing me, the mast may get in the way?..(Hobie mast/sail setup, although will be roller-furlable)

Please contact me with some more details via AKFF PM.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

scleburne said:


> You don't like front rod holders? How come?


Because the lines run from your front, down your side to the back of you. If a solid surface fish strikes your lure toward the yak it can easily create a loop of slack line that can wrap your head and neck. When the rods are rear mounted the chances are lessened because the rods sit higher with the guides closer to your body. Also, if you come off the yak, it can easily lead to you getting caught up in them. No point adding extra risk.

This isn't just some far fetched crock. It happened to me on a stink boat on a wahoo strike when six foot of line formed a perfect loop around my neck. Luckily the wahoo missed the trebles and threw the lure just as the braid started to tighten. Friggin' scary.

Another freak thing that happenned on Couta1's SWR hookup was the strike was so hard his breakaway sinker blasted out of the water from 30m like a bullet and almost took his head off. That is the kind of power some of these fish have.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds exciting... any dates set?

Do you troll just the 1 line?


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

So I found out that tying big think mono line doesn't work so well when your reel has one of those runners to keep the line from building up in one spot. The knot gets caught and would undoubtably cause a break off under pressure.

So I figure the reel can hold 500 m of 50 lb braid so I should try and get a single spool without joining knots. Ebay is tempting although I hear you "get what you pay for" with braid.

What line do you suggest? I don't particularly like the idea of paying over $100 for just one spool of line though... I could just use my 220 m of 50 lb mono that fits... (or say 280 m on 30 lb)


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

A TLD 20/25 will hold all the mono you will need. Under $200 for the reel and $30 for line.

(edit) 15 or 24kg Shimano backbone rod and 30 or 40lb mono.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

i would be keen to try my luck or even just be there for support. i haven't done anything like this before. 
as i think i'll be up around jervis bay more often as it is still part of the ACT and i'll have to do water sampling there.

i went on a fishing charter for the first time and caught a number of Albacore tuna and hooked onto a yellowfin tuna on a snapper outfit for about an hour before the line snapped. This has just got me really keen into catching big fish of my yak.

i'm thinking of buying a new rod and reel for the yak for catching some of these big fish. not sure what weight class rod to get.
probable for live bait and trolling.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jon


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg, I'm in. As of Jan, Marlin will be my main target (snapper for now, tuna as of next month). Probably not much point chasing marlin until the new year. When the time comes I'm up for it almost any weekend. Email or PM me if you've got any trips in mind. 
[email protected]



> Back in March at SWR Couta1 was towed 6km south of where he hooked up and it took him three hours to paddle back against a raging 4 knot current. And that doesn't include the 1.5 hour fight he was forced to end early because of the 20 sharks that started schooling around the marlin.


3 hours to get back 6km against a 4knot current is pretty impressive under paddle... in fact, that sounds to me like a Herculean effort. A mirage drive would make easier work of that though I reckon (as evidenced by Paulo). Either way, I think Dan is spot on - to catch a fish like this, stamina and endurance is mandatory, regardless of what you fish out of. Not that I know for sure, but I'm determined to find out. Even support crew would need stamina to keep up I imagine.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Rod and reel aren't my issue... my reel holds 375 m of 0.5 mm line. the TLD 25 holds 350 of 0.5 mm line from what I found so they are very similar size.

but how much is "all the mono I will need"? I figure 200 m is probably heaps in a kayak when being towed along with the fish? or is it not? at 0.7 mm 200 m is almost max on my 50 lb mono.

Although I hate talking numbers .. all I want to do is fish. (Don't really want to be spooled on a decent catch though..)

I don't care if I hook up on a Marlin, tuna, shark etc. (as long as I have fun and don't get eaten.)
I would even settle for sharing someone else's excitement catching a nice pelagic..


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

I reckon the Tld20 size reel is near perfect for me. I already had it spooled with 450m of 15kg for boat use, will go with that and don't see the need to go much heavier. 300m is my prefered minimum but I am sure this is a number that had more relevance from a boat rather than what is required from a yak.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

*psst*

I'm still interested.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yakass said:


> > Back in March at SWR Couta1 was towed 6km south of where he hooked up and it took him three hours to paddle back against a raging 4 knot current. And that doesn't include the 1.5 hour fight he was forced to end early because of the 20 sharks that started schooling around the marlin.
> 
> 
> 3 hours to get back 6km against a 4knot current is pretty impressive under paddle... in fact, that sounds to me like a Herculean effort.


You got me - Well done Yakass. Let's split the diff and call it a 3km paddle up current then.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> Yakass said:
> 
> 
> > > Back in March at SWR Couta1 was towed 6km south of where he hooked up and it took him three hours to paddle back against a raging 4 knot current. And that doesn't include the 1.5 hour fight he was forced to end early because of the 20 sharks that started schooling around the marlin.
> ...



 all in a days work for a stealth super yak ;-) ;-)


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

I WILL BE AT GERRINGONG? IN THE START OF FEB ON HOLIDAYS AND WOULD BE KEEN TO GO DOWN TO JB FOR A MARLIN/ANYTHING FISH!!!!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Go for it Greg,
Blue Water Greg has a nice ring to it.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha ha!
Blue Water Greg eh?....let's catch one first, then we'll see about a name change!! ;-) 
How did you go with your Revo? Have you heard back from them about the click n go?


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hopefully all is well now with the Revo Greg. Tomorrow will be the water test at Long Reef and hopefully a king or two. 
They ended up replacing a shaft in my old drive since it was rotating. It will be good to be back in my own yak where everything is just where it should be.
I think your plan sounds pretty visionary. Wish I was closer to JB to have a crack at it. Amazing fish, think I'd have to release it if I caught one. Have you caught one from a boat?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

avayak said:


> Hopefully all is well now with the Revo Greg. Tomorrow will be the water test at Long Reef and hopefully a king or two.
> They ended up replacing a shaft in my old drive since it was rotating. It will be good to be back in my own yak where everything is just where it should be.
> I think your plan sounds pretty visionary. Wish I was closer to JB to have a crack at it. Amazing fish, think I'd have to release it if I caught one. Have you caught one from a boat?


Sorry I didn't get back earlier (been away)...
Glad to hear your getting the problems solved!
You're not wrong about marlin being an amazing fish and each summer I develop a severe case of marlin fever.....I've got around 30 marlin from the south coast under my belt so far (fishing grounds from just north of JB Canyons down to the Tuross Canyons), and have skippered or deckied for at least double that. Smallest one so far was a baby around 50kgs and the largest (which we lost) was a really good blue estimated at around 350kgs. Most have been stripes and blacks in the 80-140kg range, and I've only captured two fish - the first one I got fishing solo (a black around 90kg six years ago), and a really good stripe which was a potential Australian record (166.2kg on 24kg - missed out by 3.3kgs  two years ago - full write up in issue 59 of Blue Water)
To be honest I hope to capture "the first" one (ducking for cover) as it will be another personal achievement in my fishing career and I know for a fact that I'll have no trouble finding happy recipients for however many marlin steaks are produced. 
However, its bloody easy to sit here and say "Aw yeah, I'll be keeping the first one for sure!". Nah, no way can you be sure. . It will really depend on the fight, where we end up, and whether or not it is going to be possible to get it back to the ramp.
I've seen what these critters can do on many occasions, especially towards the end of the fight, and I've got a few scars to remind me. Every marlin is different, they are rarely predictable, and there's no way I'd be trying to get one from a yak without having had some prior experience from a stinker!
Anyway we'll see what happens......all I know is that I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

So when and where?

I'll be 'giving it a go' with my inexperience, paddling a few locally recommended lures from Cuttagee to Bermagui every few days from the 20th -30th December.

I anticipate having no luck on Marlin, but maybe if I spend enough time out there I will encouter some bait school and at least pick up some smaller pelagics.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Been yet? how did it go? if your still planning it - let me know!
What a nice rhyme... 
Send me a PM if your up for it. I'll even just be support crew and learn how to catch bait ;-)


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

I would be keen for this a few of us from kfdu have been down there a few times this year trolling around liveys but nothing has takin them

we put in at currarong and troll down along the cliffs

mik...


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

The mission is definately getting close for those prepared (in all senses of the word - tackle, fitness, safety gear, saftey gear, fitness, tackle) to have a go.
The marlin are here in very good numbers - I have just spent the last three days fishing the Jess Sams Bluewater Tournament (nb - we won!), and there were a shed load of fish around, both out the front of Ulladulla and up around JB. The water has been very good for the last week or so (there had been a bad eddie sitting out the front for ages, which had pushed the fish a long way east) - last Sunday we went out (by boat) and raised 15, fought 10, and tagged 6 (darn those circle hooks we now have to use!) - and also tagged a 150+kg bronzie.
(Actually, whilst I'm talking about it, when I was taking the dolphin shots (last sunday), there were literally hundreds of dolphins around the boat. I was standing on the marlin board of the boat, hanging on to the transom, and holding the camera under water, snapping fairly randomly - it was pretty hard holding the camera whilst we were trolling the live baits. Anyway, Mick pulled the boat up for a few minutes so I could get some shots, and whilst I was taking them, the guys said "why don't you just jump in and take a few piccies?". I considered it, looked around and all you could see were all these bloody dolphins, so I thought, yeah, sod it, I'm going in - then just as I was going to hop in, I had a change of mind - nah, it's not worth it, - and I climbed back over the transom and onto the deck. As I swung my first leg over the transom, the port livebait (which was set in close, about 25 metres off the transom) snapped out of the 'rigger clip, and we were onto a fish.
That fish was the 150+kg bronzie :shock: :shock: )

I'm currently tied up with work and a few other things over the next month or so, but as soon as I see a window to get out there, I'm ready to go...now is the time fellas.
Here's a photo of the last marlin we tagged on Sunday, and a groovy dolphin shot...go the dog slobber camera!



















It will be good to get some good numbers together for the trip.
Cheers,
Greg


----------

